# Eliminate Drivetrain Slop - A.W.E. Tuning Drive Train Stabilizer Bar



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

The A.W.E. Tuning Drive Train Stabilizer (DTS) bar is *In Stock and Ready To Ship!*








The DTS is made of T6-6061 aircraft aluminum and utilizes a high durometer rubber bushing. The entire unit is a lightweight 6 lbs and will fit without clearance issues with any exhaust system currently on the market. 100% fit, 0 vibrations.
The AWE Tuning Drive Train Stabilizer (DTS) eliminates the excessive engine and transmision torsional movement found in these vehicles. The results are phenomenal throttle response, crisper and more precise shifts, and more power to the ground.










For more information regarding our DTS bars, as well as pricing information, please visit our website: http://www.awe-tuning.com/page...WEDTS
If you have any questions, please don't hesitate to contact me,
[email protected]


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: Eliminate Drivetrain Slop - A.W.E. Tuning Drive Train Stabilizer Bar ([email protected])*

I see this does not have fitment for automatics. I believe they should fit or will it hit the transmission pan??


----------

